# Mac Pro +Gspeed eS Raid



## jljones (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all
I'm just about to lash out on a Mac Pro 8 core 2.26 with at least 12g of RAM and a suitably useful video card to run 2 24" screens. I'm planning to have only 1 drive in the Mac but I'll get a G-Speed eS RAID 4TB eSATA box with a controller... my question is simple - I could go to one dealer and get everything sorted in one hit but assume I'll pay a premium, or I can by the kit separately and install and configure myself. (I'm really only referring to the RAID set up) Is a G-Speed box easy to configure (probably RAID 5 from what I've gleaned)? Just wondered if anyone had any direct experience of a similar setup.
FWIW I'm in London, and a gorgeous day it is so far.
Many thanks
Jeremy


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 18, 2009)

Wouldn't internal drives be faster than eSata ? I'm not sure as I haven't used eSata before but I if it was me I think I'd use the internal drive bays first with RAID and save the cash for now.


----------



## jljones (Oct 18, 2009)

Done it, now have the machine siting next to me, copying everything else across to the new RAId drive. The speed of it all is amazing but what is truly fab is the ability to multi task thanks to the 8 core unit.
Al I have to do now is get myself another display but I expect it will be a new Eizo 2413.


----------

